# Recommended Snow Plows for a UTV



## rhaanen (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I just purchased a 700 Yamaha Rhino. I have looked at numerous plow systems and would like recommendation on which is better. Most have manual plow swivels to change the angle of the plow. Does this work well? When I used a snow plow on a pickup truck and I used the hydraulic swivel often. Warn has a power swivel for use on ATV plows but I have not seen one for UTV/side by sides.
I would appreciate opinions on manufacturers and nice features.
thanks
Rod


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Rod,

A BlackLine 4-way Full Hydraulic system with float would be a great fit for your new UTV investment.

You can learn a little at this recent thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88878

Shoot me an email if you would like more information.

Dan


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a polaris rzr and run a 60" moose county blade on the font and a homemade backblade. I have run the moose blade for three years now and no major problems yet!!! Straight blades do not throw the snow far enough, thats why I went with the county...but I plow parking lots and drives with it. If you want it just for your driveway and it"s not 300' long then go with the straight blade...hope this helps...search RZR here and you can see my pics.


----------

